# Camera design.



## timor (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi. I found this:
3 Camera Designs by Famous Designers | The Art of Photography
Nice, short video. Yet presentation omitted Luigi Colani, who actually gave the small format slr shape Canon, Nikon and Pentax are using still today. He designed Canon T90.


----------



## compur (Jan 6, 2015)

The article also omitted Kodak's Bantam Special...







... and the Baby Brownie ...






... both designed by industrial designer/architect  Walter Dorwin Teague.

Though they weren't very influential in the general scheme of camera design, they sure were cute.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 6, 2015)

Stop making me drool on my keyboard.

Found this site which I haven't run across before, love the Beau cameras; have one of the plain red box Brownies (and a replica Bluebird radio).
Walter Dorwin Teague


----------



## timor (Jan 6, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Stop making me drool on my keyboard.
> 
> Found this site which I haven't run across before, love the Beau cameras; have one of the plain red box Brownies (and a replica Bluebird radio).
> Walter Dorwin Teague


Thank's for the link.
Here another, about Brownies. This guy is a fun:
Restoration and sales of Kodak Brownie Hawkeye Cameras


----------



## compur (Jan 6, 2015)

Though the Nikon F3 is a wonderful camera, I have to say that I am a little skeptical of the often-heard statement that Giugiaro designed it. Obviously only a camera designer can design a camera (which he is not) so I presume that what he actually designed were certain cosmetic elements of the camera body. And, when you get right down to it, the only thing that appears novel in that respect was the red stripe along the camera's side. Otherwise it is basically laid out like many other SLRs of that era including Nikon's F and F2 models. And, since the F3 was intended to be the tool-of-choice for pro photographers of that era I doubt that Giugiaro would have had the know how to design such things as the general ergonomics or control layout of such a camera, things that only experienced Nikon engineers would be familiar with.

So, apart from that little red stripe I suspect that Giugiaro's contribution to the F3 was more a marketing gimmick than an actuality.

Teague, on the other hand, contributed striking cosmetic elements that made those cameras really unique in appearance. He obviously didn't design the cameras' inner mechanics but his contributions were far more visually impressive than Giugiaro's little red stripe.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

I adore the Bantam Special. And with an F2 Ektar lens? Not shabby at all. I want one. As  soon as my Packard comes back from the shop and my spats come back from the  cleaners.


----------



## Dany (Dec 26, 2015)

The Bantam special is for me an unattainable dream.
But I got this small and not special one from the same great designer


----------

